# Another new bee in CT



## bcherod (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all

I've been apprenticing for the last two years and am now brave enough to have my own hives. I've also been attending Bee class.

I'm also a big gardener, both vegetables and flowers. I've been adding on to the garden the last three years to make it more bee, butterfly, and hummingbird friendly.

It's great to have Bee Source.


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome! I live not too far from you in North Salem, NY. If you ever need a helping hand, let me know! You may also find me helpful when it comes to nucs and equipment. If you find yourself interested in top bar hives, you can also come take a look at the one that I'm starting up this spring!

justgojumpit


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Jas0n Bresson (Feb 3, 2008)

welcome. This forum is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

You've come to the right place! Welcome beekeeper and gardener...


----------

